# Mac OSX and Windows Terminal Server



## servie_tech (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi folks,

I am definitely new to this group and Macintosh. If this may have been posted in the past, I apologize but I have looked and searched everywhere but could not find the answers I am looking for.

May I please ask anyone in this group who may have already made a Mac OSX access a Windows 2003 Server using Terminal Services from WAN?

I have already enabled and have a running Windows 2003 Terminal Server which is readily accessible from windows clients from a remote site. 

I would like to know if this could also be done from a Mac OSX standpoint? If yes, please kindly refer any link or links that has the howto on this? Thanks a lot.

And finally, using the finder on Mac OSX, I could see the Windows 2003 Server from our LAN. And the Server's name could be seen along with other windows machines connected to the network. However, when I try to click the server and the finder program asks for the domain, username and password.... after supplying all info, I get an error message that it couldn't find it or the location.

It's kind of odd for me considering the finder program sees it and supplying the correct info on username, password, domain doesn't seem to work. I have made sure that appletalk protocol is enabled on the windows server but so far, I have not made any progress in connecting my new PowerBook G4 to the windows network.

Any thought and advice on this matter would make my life less miserable. Thank you very much.

Very sincerely,
Servie


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 24, 2005)

Microsoft provides a free Remote Desktop application for Mac OS X that lets you connect remotely to a Windows machine running Terminal Services:

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/downlo...ate_103.xml&secid=80&ssid=10&flgnosysreq=True

For the other way around, I can recommend OSXvnc server running on the Mac, and then any standard VNC client application on the Windows side:

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/16699

As for the shares problem, can you try connecting to the windows computer with the IP address instead of the server name?


----------



## servie_tech (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello ElDiabloConCaca or Jeff,

Thank you very much for the reply.

I could ping the Windows Server using the Mac OSX ping utility. But when I use Finder and browse into the network I could only see the server and other computers connected to our network as shortcuts.

When, attempting to connect by double clicking on the icon, it gave me an error message that it could not locate the server or other computers from its original location.

I was thinking if this has something to do with the airport configuration. As you can see, we have two routers, one is a wired router which is connected to the whole LAN and a wireless router connected to the wired one for wireless connectivity. In this case, the PowerBook G4 gets internet connection through this device.

I am unsure though, if there are some additional configuration that needs to be done both on the PowerBook and Windows 2003 Server?

Any thoughts on this would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Very sincerely,
Servie


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah, I think you're going to have to open up some ports on one or more routers in order for this to work.  One router creates it's own network, and another router on top of that creates another network.

I think you need to simply forward the correct ports, depending on the protocol, to the respective machines -- forward the ports on the wired router to the computer connected to the wired router, and forward the ports on the wireless router to the computer using the wireless router.

Perhaps that will get things running more smooth.


----------

